# Doppelter Zeilenumbruch im IFRame ( als Eingabefeld)



## ByeBye 8492 (7. September 2004)

Moinsen,

habe ein Problem und zwar stellt der IE einen Zeilenumbruch als zwei Zeilenumbrüche da, ausser wenn man auf Shift drückt, dann nicht Mozilla zeigt es zwar normal an, aber macht es auch falsch .

http://www.optima-design.de/fehler.jpg

--> Wird in einem Iframe aufgerufen damit man das editieren kann ( ist nen WYSIWYG Editor)


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. September 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=168727


----------

